# Elvis Presley's favorite cook, Mary Jenkins



## applecruncher (Oct 21, 2017)

I ran across this, which I found interesting.

At Graceland Elvis had 3 cooks, working shifts.  One was Mary Jenkins, and in the 1980s she did some interviews.  I saw her on a talk show, I forget which one.

I recall some things she said:

- the Presleys were very nice people to work for
- due to performances/traveling Elvis kept odd hours. Sometimes he would wake up at 5PM and want breakfast.
- Elvis would ask her to sit in his room and chat while he ate
- Elvis bought Mary 3 cars and a house

He loved rich, greasy, Southern food.  Lots of fried food, gravy, and biscuits....biscuits fried in butter. When he ate biscuits the butter would drip down his arms.  mg1: One of his favorite foods was peanut butter and banana on toast fried in butter.  (eeewww)

Here's an article about Mary in the New York Times (she died in 2000).

http://www.nytimes.com/2000/06/05/us/mary-jenkins-langston-78-cook-for-presley.html

Here's Mary on David Letterman in 1987.  (quality is not good).  Her appearance begins at 5:44, and she demonstrates how she cooked those peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2017)

She's so nice. I like butter, but I couldn't eat that sandwich!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2017)

Sweet lady!  Bet she's a wonderful chef when she's not following Elvis' recipes.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 21, 2017)

Apparently Priscilla is the one who ate salads, vegetables, and fruits - and saw to it that Lisa Marie ate healthy.


----------

